# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universitetet, hiqen kuotat dytësore

## Albo

Në shkollën e lartë do të hyjnë bashkë me kandidatët jashtë vendit 7900 maturantë 


*Universitetet, hiqen kuotat dytësore 

Personat në vështirësi nuk paguajnë tarifën e shkollimit*

Studentët nuk do të paguajnë më për të vazhduar arsimin e lartë. Këshilli i Ministrave vendosi dje heqjen e kuotave dytësore, nga të cilat përfitonin studentët që nuk kishin grumbulluar pikët për të vazhduar falas universitetin.

Këtë vit akademik ata do të do të jenë të barabartë dhe do të paguajnë një kuotë vjetore, që do të jetë standarde për të gjithë. Pas ndryshimeve të bëra “Për arsimin e lartë në Republikën e Shqipërisë”, me propozim të ministrit të Arsimit dhe Shkencës, Këshilli i Ministrave vendosi që kuotat e pranimeve të reja të përbëhen nga: kuota kryesore 7591, si dhe kuota për shqiptarët nga trojet jashtë vendit, që do të jenë 309. Ato do të ndahen sipas shkollave të larta dhe universiteteve. Për degët, për të cilat nuk janë parashikuar kuota, pranimi është i lirë. Këtu nuk janë parashikuar kuotat për vite të ndërmjetme, për degë të dyta dhe kuotat për studentët e huaj. Për degët më të kërkuara tarifa e shkollimit do të jetë 30 mijë lekë të reja, ndërsa për ato me më pak kërkesa, kjo tarifë do të jetë 10-20 mijë lekë. Vendimi i fundit i Këshillit të Ministrave favorizon studentët që ndodhen në vështirësi ekonomike apo që kanë pak të ardhura. Ata do të përjashtohen nga tarifa e shkollimit. Vlera e kuotave dytësore gjatë këtyre viteve ka qenë më e kripur në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë, Juridikut, Gazetarisë, Shkencave Sociale dhe Ekonomikut. Për fakultetet e tjera tarifat kanë qenë më të ulëta. Nëse një student deri në fund të vitit akademik nuk e paguante këtë detyrim, atëherë ai përjashtohej nga universiteti. Ende nuk është parashikuar se si do të përballohen shpenzimet e fakulteteve, pas vendimit të qeverisë për barazinë mes të gjithë studentëve. Ndërkohë që ka nisur nga rektorati mbledhja e faturës financiare, që do t’u kushtojë vendimi i fundit i qeverisë. Pjesa më e madhe e parave që mblidheshin prej tyre përdorej për të paguar një pjesë të mirë të shpenzimeve të fakulteteve. Por edhe pse këtë vit tarifa e shkollimit është rritur, përsëri kjo vlerë nuk mund të jetë e barabartë me fondin që mblidhej nga të ardhurat dytësore. Pasi tarifa për studentët që përfitonin nga kuotat dytësore ishte disa herë më e lartë. 



7591 persona 
do të nisin universitetin në vitin e ri akademik 2006-2007, si përfitues nga kuotat kryesore që miratoi dje qeveria. Kuotat e pranimeve të reja ndahen sipas shkollave të larta dhe universiteteve. 
309 kuota 
ka miratuar qeveria, për shqiptarët e trojeve jashtë vendit. Për degët, për të cilat nuk janë parashikuar kuota, pranimi është i lirë. Këtu nuk janë parashikuar kuotat për vite të ndërmjetme 
30 mijë lekë 
do të jetë tarifa e shkollimit në degët më të kërkuara. Kjo tarifë është e detyruar për të gjithë ata që nisin shkollën e lartë, me përjashtim të atyre që pas vendimit të djeshëm përjashtohen nga tarifa. 
20-10 mijë lekë 
do të jetë tarifa e shkollimit për degët më pak të kërkuara. Tarifën duhet ta paguajnë të gjithë ata që nisin këtë vit shkollën e lartë, me përjashtim të atyre që pas vendimit të djeshëm përjashtohen nga tarifa. 

*
Studentët
Ja kush nuk paguan tarifën e shkollimit*

Të verbrit, invalidët, paraplegjikët, tetraplegjikët dhe fëmijët e policëve të rënë ose të plagosur për shkak të detyrës, do t’i ndjekin studimet falas. Ata nuk do të paguajnë tarifën e shkollimit, e cila është vendosur nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe e Shkencës. Vendimi u mor dje nga Këshilli i Ministrave. Në të thuhet se kandidatët që do të fitojnë të drejtën për të studiuar në universitetet dhe shkollat e larta, për vitin akademik 2006-2007, dhe që vijnë nga këto shtresa sociale, nuk do t’i nënshtrohen detyrimit, i cili do të zbatohet për të gjithë të tjerët. Tarifa e shkollimit për këtë vit akademik ka shënuar rritje të ndjeshme, e cila mbetet në vartësi të degëve. Ato më të kërkuarat kanë tarifë më të lartë, ndërsa në degët më pak të pëlqyera ajo ulet. Tarifa maksimale e shkollimit arrin në 30 mijë lekë.



*Shërbimi 250 lekë për ata që jetojnë në Tiranë, 400 për rrethet 
Studentët në Itali, dokumentet për bursë tek “Union Expres”*

Duke filluar nga 16-31 gusht, studentët që frekuentojnë universitetet italiane duhet të legalizojnë dokumentet për të përfituar bursat e studimit ose përjashtimin nga taksat universitare. Për të kryer këtë procedurë mund t’i drejtohen pikës më të afërt të “Union Express”, e cila do t’i dërgojë dokumentet pranë ambasadës dhe do t’i kthejë ato tek të interesuarit, pasi të jenë legalizuar. Pra për të gjithë këta studentë nuk do të jetë e nevojshme paraqitja personalisht në ambasadë. Shërbimi kushton 250 lekë për studentët që banojnë në Tiranë dhe 400 lekë për studentët që jetojnë në rrethe. Eshtë e detyrueshme që së bashku me dokumentet, duhet edhe një certifikatë regjistrimi në universitet për vitin shkollor 2006-2007, thuhet në njoftimin për shtyp. Kjo procedurë do t’i sjellë lehtësi studentëve që shkollohen jashtë, pasi për të legalizuar dokumentet, ata në jo pak raste qëndronin për një kohë të gjatë në radhë. Më shumë nga kjo procedurë përfitojnë studentët e rretheve, të cilëve u duhej të udhëtonin nga zonat e banimit në drejtim të kryeqytetit.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

Në vendimin e parë kishte 6981 kuota kryesore dhe 610 dytësore. Në fuqi vendimi për 38 degë të lira 

*Universitetet, këtë vit 7591 kuota kryesore* 

_Qeveria zyrtarizoi dje heqjen e kuotave dytësore, duke ia shtuar ato kryesoreve. Ja kuotat e reja për çdo degë_ 

Bruna Prifti

Këtë vit universitetet shqiptare do të kenë 7591 kuota kryesore pranimi, pa përfshirë studentët që do të jenë pjesë e degëve të hapura, shqiptarëve nga trojet, studentët e huaj dhe kuotat për vitet e ndërmjetme. Vendimi është marrë dje gjatë mbledhjes së Këshillit të Ministrave pas propozimit të Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe Shkencës për heqjen e kuotave dytësore, njohur ndryshe të drejtat e studimit me pagesë në universitetet tona. Sipas vendimit, nuk do të ketë më kuota dytësore, ndarë këto për degë të ndryshme të shkollave të larta. Por ato që ishin përcaktuar në vendimin e mëparshëm të kuotave të pranimit, do t’u shtohen kuotave kryesore. Gjithçka është zyrtarizuar dje nga kreu i qeverisë Sali Berisha, në ndryshimin e bërë në ligjin “Për pranimet në universitete dhe shkollat e larta për vitin akademik 2006-2007, në sistemin me kohë të plotë, si dhe për përcaktimin e tarifës së shkollimit”. 

*Ndryshimi* 

Në vendimin e mëparshëm, qeveria pas propozimeve të universiteteve dhe miratimit të Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe Shkencës vendosi për 6981 kuota kryesore në shkollat e larta, ndërkohë që 610 të tjera i përcaktoi si kuota dytësore. Ndryshimi i djeshëm bën shfuqizimin e ndarjes së kuotave dytësore, duke ia bashkangjitur ato kuotave kryesore për studentët e rinj. “Kuotat e pranimeve të reja për këtë vit akademik do të përbëhen nga 7591 kuota kryesore dhe 309 kuota për shqiptarët nga trojet jashtë vendit”- thuhet në vendimin e ri. Sipas vendimit , kuotat e pranimeve të reja ndahen sipas shkollave të larta dhe universiteteve, duke bërë shtesën përkatëse në degët që kanë pasur të përcaktuar kuota kryesore. “Për degët, për të cilat nuk janë parashikuar kuota, pranimi është i lirë. Këtu nuk janë parashikuar kuotat për vite të ndërmjetme, për degë të dytë dhe kuotat për studentët e huaj. Tabelat e kuotave dytësore të pranimeve, shfuqizohen”- vendosi qeveria. 

*Tiranë, më shumë kuota* 

Numër më të madh kuotash pranimi pas ndryshimit të vendimit do të ketë Universiteti i Tiranës, i cili ka pasur edhe numrin më të madh të kuotave dytësore. Sipas vendimit, universiteti më i madh në vend do të numërojë 3 543 studentë vetëm prej këtyre kuotave, ndërkohë që më parë duhet të pranonte 3209 studentë në vitet e para. Degët ku është ndjerë më shumë shtesa janë administrim –biznesi dhe degën Financë në fakultetin Ekonomik, që i shtohen secilit nga 42 kuota. Më shumë shpresë edhe për degën e Drejtësisë, pasi i shtohen 36 vende të reja. Më pak shtesa do të kenë universitete e tjera, për të cilat edhe numri i kuotave dytësore ka qenë limituar. Kështu me fare pak vene do të shtohet farmacia e stomatologjia, ndërsa mjekësia numëron 23 vende shtesë. Vendimi i marrë, bën njëherësh edhe qartësimin për titullarët e shkollave të larta, të cilat pak ditë më parë, ngrihen shqetësimin se nuk dinin si të vepronin me kuotat dytësore. 

Shekulli

----------

